# Xbox Live gamer tags!!!



## Sin (Feb 2, 2005)

I play on Xbox Live, if anyone else has a gamertag please post it.

My gamertag is:   Sin Reborn


----------



## kelly keltner (Feb 4, 2005)

I dont play live but my buddy and his kids do.
their tags are 
imperial terror
galactic spider
hot shot ghost

beware of hot shot ghost he's only 5 years old but plays like a madman. No one oneline believes he's only 5.

kelly


----------



## Sin (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah there are some kids out there that are insanly good at the games on Live,  I know this kid named Compact Killer...............8 years old and he gets me all the time..........but not everytime hehehe


----------

